# Need help remembering a movie.



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't have much to go on, but does anyone remember a older snowboard movie where there was a part where they wore the super short skis and treated it like they were serious. Talked about how difficult the skis were. I feel like I last watched it maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Were those the snow skate skis that were maybe 3-4 feet long?


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Were those the snow skate skis that were maybe 3-4 feet long?


Yes. It was like a mockumentary section of the movie, maybe 5/10 minutes long.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea about the movie...every once in a while some tard in a onise will be skating around on them at Bakes


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've seen it. Fucked if I can remember though.


----------



## -justus (Jan 10, 2018)

That blading part was some secret content after end credits. If I rememberit right it was TB10.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here it is,...


----------



## kagiso8568 (Jan 28, 2019)

No Idea.....................


----------

